# Tiffany passed very suddenly tonight about 40 min ago



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

It was a bit past 9:30 and I told everyone to go outside for potty. Whenever we do this, we have 6 dogs suddenly wake up excitedly run for the door. Tiffany doesn't like commotion so she always barks at them and chases the boys as if she is scolding them. This is exactly the same routine every night. I pick her up to help her get over the threshold outside. I put her down in the grass and turned around to watch the routine everyone else follows. It could not have been 30 seconds and I turn around and she is flat and unmoving in the grass. I scoop her up and bring her inside and start massaging and compressing her chest, while yelling for Peg to come over. Peg gets there and suddenly Tiff starts breathing deeply for maybe 15 or 20 seconds. She barks weakly a couple times ... and that is it. 

She is gone.

She had just been to the vet last week for a checkup and they said she was fine... relatively speaking of course. She was a little over 13 years old.

The funny (strange) thing is that when we took her into rescue, we found that she came from a "breeder" who lived in a condo complex a couple blocks from us.

So I guess she came into this world and left in just about the same place.

RIP Tiff. We will miss you and your attitude.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I am so sorry :crying: but am comforted knowing Tiffany passed with people who cared and loved her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i am soo sorry!! *hugs you*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God, how sad. I don't know what to say. Poor baby girl. I'm so glad she was loved by you and Peg, Steve. Take care.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry *hugs*


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm very sorry. But thank you for being there for her.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 12:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802989


> It was a bit past 9:30 and I told everyone to go outside for potty. Whenever we do this, we have 6 dogs suddenly wake up excitedly run for the door. Tiffany doesn't like commotion so she always barks at them and chases the boys as if she is scolding them. This is exactly the same routine every night. I pick her up to help her get over the threshold outside. I put her down in the grass and turned around to watch the routine everyone else follows. It could not have been 30 seconds and I turn around and she is flat and unmoving in the grass. I scoop her up and bring her inside and start massaging and compressing her chest, while yelling for Peg to come over. Peg gets there and suddenly Tiff starts breathing deeply for maybe 15 or 20 seconds. She barks weakly a couple times ... and that is it.
> 
> She is gone.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear this Steve. At least she knew love and was in a happy place when she went to the bridge. Hugs to you and Peg


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry. :bysmilie: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry i don't know what to say. :crying: Thank you to you and Peg for taking in this angel and showing what it is to be loved. At least she went knowing she was loved. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Dearest Steve, and Peg,

I've started to respond so many times. There are no words. Although I never met our precious Tiffy, I loved her 
so very much. I wanted her, after Bianca passed. I love the seniors, and Tiffy reminded of my Daisy.

And yep, I'm still bawling. I'm so sorry. 

Rest In Peace Sweet Little Tiffy. You will never be forgotten.

All our love to you, Steve and Peg,

Deb and Gang


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG Steve and Peg. I am so very sorry.

Steve I am so glad you were holding her. Tiffany knew such happiness and love with you and had you when she needed you the most.

Rest in Peace precious little Tiffany.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry - and thankful that you were able to show her love for the last part of her life.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh what a shock this must be for you and Peg. What comes to mind is how very blessed little Tiffany was to have come to you both... She left this world with what every pooch deserves...... knowing she was loved.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry RIP little Tiff.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Steve and Peg........I am so sorry. The only consolation is that it was painless and fast. RIP Sweet Tiff!. Again, I am so sorry. :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tiffany. RIP Tiffany.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Bless you guys for opening your home and your hearts to little Tiffany.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for taking in and loving Tiffany so much.

Linda


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I'm so sorry, but very glad she had your love and care.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's nice you were there with her and she knew she was loved.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

This is Tiff.

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMa...cueTiffany.html (I know this will be taken down soon)

We had her about 18 months with us. The people who adopted Spence a few months back first thought they wanted to adopt Tiff because "they liked females". I knew Tiff wasn't in the greatest shape, health-wise, so I convinced them to take Spence instead.

I'm not 100% sure I did the right thing. 

I think it was good from the perspective she wasn't being passed around and having to learn a new routine and all, but I do wonder if she wouldn't have been better off in a quieter home.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this. Poor little Tiffany. She was a good age though and clearly very loved. RIP little one


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss. Thank god she was with you at the end, and experienced love :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 07:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803048


> I knew Tiff wasn't in the greatest shape, health-wise, so I convinced them to take Spence instead.
> I'm not 100% sure I did the right thing.[/B]


Steve & Peg,

Please don't second guess yourself.
Every choice we make in rescue is with the best interest of the dog first and foremost in our mind.
The same was true with Tiffany.

Thank you for showing her love.

Becky


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry. :crying:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

No matter the age or circumstance, it always difficult to see them go to the "Bridge". I'm sorry for your loss. :smcry: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

aw she is at the bridge.......

Run and play sweet baby. 

So sorry Steve and Peg.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

rest in peace little one


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your Tiffany Steve. She couldnt have left this world in a better place though, your loving arms. Thanks to you and Peg for all the love and care you give to these special kids.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for you, :grouphug: but happy for little Tiffy because she is at the bridge, happy and running around playing. :wub2: 
I think those last little soft barks was her way of saying goodbye, and thank you for loving me. :tender: :hugging: 


Please don't think about the past and what you should have done. You did what was meant to be.
Thank you for helping all the little rescues. I know it is hard sometimes, but think about it in the long run, you have helped and saved so many little lives and made them happy, even if it is for a short while.


Lucy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez.....I'm so sorry you lost Tiffany. It's hard.... - but at least you gave her the opportunity to enjoy some of her life and hopefully that will bring you peace.

why do I always read these sad post while Im at work..... :smcry:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

RIP sweet little Tiffany. :smcry:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thank you for giving her love and for being there for her.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry for the loss of sweet Tiffany. :smcry: 

Hugs to you and Peg. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Peg called crying a couple minutes ago.

She had gone over and gotten an apple out of the fridge. Tiff **LOVED** apples... or fruit of ANY kind actually.

She and Peg had this "game" going. Tiff could be curled up hard asleep any place in the house... but she instinctively knew when Peg was getting some fruit to eat and she would be over wanting some. Peg said she would try to be as quiet as possible, just to see if she could essentially, sneak past Tiff.

Nope. Never happened!! That little girl was more food motivated in general and especially apples than any Maltese I've ever known!

Tiff was also VERY vocal and she would not hesitate to use her voice, which frequently would annoy Peg, especially. But then little things like getting an apple and looking up to see where Tiff was... only to realize she is gone... are a little upsetting.

I noticed that when the boys came downstairs this morning, several of them ran over to the exact spot where Tiff passed last evening and sniffed around. I think they were trying to figure out what happened too.

I decided that maybe I'd not share that little detail with Peg at this exact time...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am just reading this now and I am so sorry to hear about Tiff's sudden passing. My heart goes out to you and to Peg; this is a lot to deal with coming off of Peg not feeling well either. Much love to you, the boys, and to Peg.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's cute about the apples. I think she was meant to be with you.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am so sorry Steve and Peg. 
It is so hard to witness and accept the passing of a love. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry, Steve. She was one lucky lady, though, to have all of the love that she had in her final days from you and the gang. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the passing of Tiffany. Thank you for showing her love and comfort! Of course you were meant to be together. RIP little Tiff! :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

OH! I am so sorry about Sweet Tiffany. My condolences to you and Peg. :bysmilie:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I too, am at work just now seeing this..... I am so sorry. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

May sweet little Tiffany Rest in Peace!

May god give you and Peg a sense of peace that the little angel is at the bridge -happy and healthy.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh dear me. I'm so sorry for your loss. God bless you both for allowing her to pass on to the Rainbow Bridge feeling loved and cherished.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803131


> Peg called crying a couple minutes ago.
> 
> She had gone over and gotten an apple out of the fridge. Tiff **LOVED** apples... or fruit of ANY kind actually.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for the loss of little Tiffy. The apple story made me cry. Big hugs to Peg. Rest in Peace sweet baby girl Tiffy. Thanks Steve & Peg for loving & caring for her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Steve & Peg, I'm so sorry for you loss and the grief you are feeling. Please don't second guess yourself on the last decision you made for her. You always have the best interest of everyone involved when placing a wee one. I think it would have probably been very traumatic on her to be placed at that stage in her life. And how loving and comforting that you were right there with her when she left this world. Just proof of how very well loved and cared for she was while with you. If memory serves...she was owner surrendered due to family circumstances and had been very loved. Are you going to tell her former parents? I can't imagine how difficult that would be. My prayers are with you both. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. At least she was well taken care of and loved at the end. RIP sweet Tiffany.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 9 2009, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803204


> Steve & Peg, I'm so sorry for you loss and the grief you are feeling. Please don't second guess yourself on the last decision you made for her. You always have the best interest of everyone involved when placing a wee one. I think it would have probably been very traumatic on her to be placed at that stage in her life. And how loving and comforting that you were right there with her when she left this world. Just proof of how very well loved and cared for she was while with you. If memory serves...she was owner surrendered due to family circumstances and had been very loved. Are you going to tell her former parents? I can't imagine how difficult that would be. My prayers are with you both. :grouphug:[/B]


Good memory Crystal.

Yes, she was an owner turn in 2 years ago in Sept I believe. The family had a 2 year old girl and Tiffany just did not like the commotion that is inevitable with a child of that age. She had nipped her in the face at least once.

She had been the wife's dog prior to her marriage. However, it was her husband that was crying as he turned her over to me. We have remained in contact periodically since then and yes, I sent him an email explaining the circumstances this morning.

Tiffany was sort of a cranky older dog and I'd be the first to say that at times, she was not the easiest to love. She was on thyroid and kidney meds. We'd go to the vet every 3 months. She had few teeth and her tongue hung out. She was not normally overtly affectionate. She would bark at us or the other dogs if she was even slightly annoyed. Her hair was thinning and very oily if you let her go longer than 2 weeks. She had some difficulty walking. There had been a few times the last month that she apparently just decided going outside or to the potty pad was too much trouble and she would just do it on the tile floor. She ate like a pig… and a large one at that.

I would feed her on side of the kitchen apart from everyone else. She would inhale her food, then run to the other side and literally she would run at full speed while barking directly at any other dog who was eating. It was clear her desire was to intimidate them into backing away from their food bowl, at which point it would become hers. LOL!! We have 6 boys and so there is some competition going on all the time… but they seemed to know that Tiff was nothing more than a paper tiger and they let her pull these shenanigans all the time without suffering any consequences.

Even though Tiff really wasn't affectionate, she would always be within a foot or two of us. She also just started to actually ask me for affection by coming over to me when I was at the desk and actually placing her front paws on my legs, wanting to be picked up. This only happened a few times and just within the last few days.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You have been so good to her. The last days on earth she was in a peaceful place and very much loved.

My deepest sympathy to you and Peg.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh , I can understand Peg's reaction so often it's as much the little "quirks" that endear us to them as anything else.

I teared up more about little Tiffany coming and jumping on your leg to be picked up... my feeling is she somehow knew her time was short and wanted to let you know how much she loved you and appreciated the love and care you gave to her.

RIP little one.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad! May Tiff now RIP!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

As I said above, I did let Tiff's former family know what happened. Here is the response I got back.
QUOTE


> Dear Stephen & Peg ~
> 
> I weep as I write - this is very sad news. She had been a part of our family so long that we still hadn't fully got used her not being here.
> 
> ...


Tiff had a good life with us but I do want to clarify and acknowledge that the years before coming to live with us were pretty good too.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Sorry for your loss of Tiffany. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:smcry: I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh goodness, Steve, I'm so very sorry for your sudden loss. RIP sweet Tiffany. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Tiffany, Steve and Peg. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: rest in peace baby girl :smcry: Muffy and you are playing :bysmilie:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with Becky and Crystal - no second guessing needed here. She was in a home where she was loved and cared for. She knew you and she knew the routine and even if the others kept her busy, it was what she was used to. I lost a 15 year old a little over a year ago and I can't imagine her having to adjust to a new home during the last year of her life. Tiff was loved and I'm sure she knew it.

Many hugs to you, Peg and the former owners - this is heartbreaking.

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

RIP Tiffany... So Sorry for your loss :bysmilie: Keeping your family in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry Steve and Peg. God bless your sweet little soul Tiffany. Rest in peace.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

[attachment=54855et_loss.gif]

Rest in Peace little Tiff.....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry. 
:grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 9 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803318


> As I said above, I did let Tiff's former family know what happened. Here is the response I got back.
> QUOTE





> Dear Stephen & Peg ~
> 
> I weep as I write - this is very sad news. She had been a part of our family so long that we still hadn't fully got used her not being here.
> 
> ...


Tiff had a good life with us but I do want to clarify and acknowledge that the years before coming to live with us were pretty good too.
[/B][/QUOTE]


That had to be one of the hardest emails you had to write...and receive. I'm really sorry. Her story, even though placed with you and Peg in a wonderful & loving home, is just sad. To go from being treasured, spoiled and the baby of the family to having new babies coming in and changing life as she knew it, to having to be re-homed because she could not adapt. It's just sad. I'm glad you and Peg kept her so she had a sense of belonging and feeling secure.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry that I am just seeing this Steve. My heart goes out to all of you. I pray that Tiffany is frolicking at the Bridge with all our babies that have crossed over. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I am so sorry ,your heart must be broken :smcry: try and think of tiffany and the good times you had together :grouphug:


----------

